# who uses wheel brushes like this



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I see brushes like this used in some detailers posts/videos

who else uses one and how effective are they for spokes etc

I use wheel whoolies and a wheel mitt


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I use that brush for my tyres and arches 

Not entirely sure if it is designed for the wheels themselves


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Same as above for wheels and tyres


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

I use that style of brush (actually a muc-off branded brush from days cleaning motorcycles) on the face of my alloys. I use wheel woolies for the inside of the wheel and then a mitt to wrap round the back of the spokes.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

hmm can't see any benefit of having one then over and above the mitt and woolies


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

euge07 said:


> hmm can't see any benefit of having one then over and above the mitt and woolies


It's an excellent wheel face brush, cleans better than a mitt as it can get into more intricate style wheels. I use one for work, it's probably done over 1000 wheels and still looks like new :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Useless*

I have tried the wilko version and its rubbish for my Y spoke wheels I stick to a MITT, it is great for sweeping of the crud off car mats before a vacuum

http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/w...VzrXtCh1_FAIMEAQYASABEgK1vvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

For arches the tuf shine tire brush is unbeatable as it has short stiff bristles and an ergonomic handle, I brought it with the intention of using it for my tires but its to big for my low profile tires


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

The vikan brush is in a completely different league in terms of quality, compared to that wilko brush.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The Vikan brush is the best I have used for cleaning the face of alloy wheels quickly/effectively and safely imo. Also works well for cleaning the wheel arches.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

TonyHill said:


> The vikan brush is in a completely different league in terms of quality, compared to that wilko brush.


In what respect ? im only a weekend warrior so don't need a bush that will last 2000 wheel cleans, the bristles are soft as they are feather/split tips just like the Vikan, I compared it to the Halfords one and the wilko one seamed softer to, the build quality is fine also.

The Vikan one will be better build quality obviously

but I don't think we are debating build quality as the question was who uses a brush LIKE the one in the picture and my answer was for my Y spoke wheels with 20 spokes its rubbish !!!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I have the long handled version - its only used for wheel arch liners, i'd never do a rim with it


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I use one a bit like this, Tesco brush for 50p, way softer than my vikan ones got some years ago and they last forever, never seen them again. I use for tyres, flush allow and base of sill.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Rian said:


> In what respect ? im only a weekend warrior so don't need a bush that will last 2000 wheel cleans, the bristles are soft as they are feather/split tips just like the Vikan, I compared it to the Halfords one and the wilko one seamed softer to, the build quality is fine also.
> 
> The Vikan one will be better build quality obviously
> 
> but I don't think we are debating build quality as the question was who uses a brush LIKE the one in the picture and my answer was for my Y spoke wheels with 20 spokes its rubbish !!!


Agreed, these type of brushes are not ideal for cleaning multi spoke alloys. I need quality brushes that are both safe and sturdy, that's why I go for the Vikan brush.


----------



## pug206 (Apr 17, 2016)

I have the full set of vikan brushes but never thought to use them on the face of the rims would you not be better using a mitt and a detailing brush for tight areas


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i use a similar one with rougher bristles for my tyres
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wheels-tyres-trims/products/adams-new-tire-brush i wouldnt use it on wheels though. but adams does do a wheel one with softer bristles https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...s/adams-short-wheel-brush?variant=17731911685 which i havnt used.


----------



## MJA88 (May 22, 2016)

I've got one similar, but a more round shape. It's great for agitating wheel cleaner on "really" dirty wheels (with Bilberry for example the bristles turn caked on surface dirt into an easy to rinse brown gloop). Doesn't get surface marks off though so if the wheels aren't filthy I stick to my random noodle sponge.

Not a bad tool to have in your arsenal either way.


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

My favorite is some cheap double loop hand brush, cost me the best part of £3 from Asda and makes easy pickings of most wheels.


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

Yes for wheel arches. 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

We use Vikan brushes here too, excellent quality and durability.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Depends on the style of wheel really for effectiveness I always have the following in my wheel bucket...

Wheel Woolie Set including angled one
EZ details brush small
3 different sizes of detail brush (valetpro style)
long handled version of what you have shown

and going to order another ez brush large as mine just broke


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

gibbo555 said:


> and going to order another ez brush large as mine just broke


Try fixing it. It'll be a bit shorter but still works OK.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

pxr5 said:


> Try fixing it. It'll be a bit shorter but still works OK.


Been fixed a fair few times already, time to cough up and buy one again, lasted a good 5/6 years


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

gibbo555 said:


> Depends on the style of wheel really for effectiveness I always have the following in my wheel bucket...
> 
> Wheel Woolie Set including angled one
> EZ details brush small
> ...


I regret buying a full set of wheel woolies, I only find the middle one useful tbh


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

euge07 said:


> I regret buying a full set of wheel woolies, I only find the middle one useful tbh


Yes between bigger brakes and the brake disc guards the largest woolie can sometimes not be used, but still gets a fair amount of use.


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

just too add the long handle vikan brush is not the same as the one on the 1st page. the long one I use for arches only is stiffer brissles then the short wheel face brush that I use every week on both cars diamond cut alloys without issue


----------

